# question...



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

if dolce is completely potty trained and housebroken and is 15 months do i continue to leave him in the kitchen with the baby gate or can i leave him run of the house when we r not home ?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

All I can tell you is what we did. I let Tyler have run of the house when I felt he earned it. I did it in increments and when we were there first and then went on to when we were gone. He's good as gold in the apt and house when we leave him and will go into the other room for all his potty needs Tyler's never been destructive or mischievous so don't know if we're just lucky but I know when I used to own dogs, they did have run of the house.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

How does he do when you're home and you let him out? If he doesn't seem to get into much trouble when you're home, then give it a shot - leave him for a couple of hours (but make sure there is nothing on the floor that he may be curious about).


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Liza, Dolce and Bailey are the same age and I can tell you that I keep thinking I'll never be able to let that boy have the run of the house :w00t: He gets in to everything and anything...he chews on everything too so I can NOT trust him right now to have the run of the house while I'm gone. He actually doesnt have the run of the house even while I'm there. I still have to watch him like a hawk because if I don't, he will have something in his mouth. His puppy pen is my savior. I can't wait till he outgrows this stage!!!!! :w00t: He's also not 100% reliable with potty training yet either. Boy do I get the feeling I'm doing something wrong!! :blush:

Is Dolce well-behaved when you guys are home and he has the run of the house? If you do decide to leave him alone and let him have the run of the house, is your house completely puppy proofed (all wires out of the way, kids toys and anything else small he could swallow picked up off the floor, cabinets locked etc). Is there anything harmful he could get in to while you're gone?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

when we r home he is always out ever since like june and i got him in february. he is good im telling u he is after me all the time he hardly ever strays elsewhere only to use pee pad .. and he is not destructive either , he does have an obsession to uggs boots and sneakers ( he humps them ) and to the kids toys oh and toilet paper but other than that hes perfect.. i mean he doesnt seem to mind staying in the kitchen n i have the feeling he sleeps most of the day .. but i was just wondering if i should let him out .. are ur fluffs confined or crated when u are not home ?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

When we're home, the boys have the run of the downstairs. When we first got Teddy, we confined Harry and Teddy to the kitchen and dining room when we weren't home because he was a bit destructive and we were also worried about potty issues. As he got older, he got more reliable and we let the boys have the run of the downstairs even when we were gone. Now, Teddy is 3, and he's still a little wild. He will definitely take things off of the Christmas tree and chew them if I'm not home and he's bored. We also just got new furniture (still waiting for one chair to come in :angry and he loves to dig to China on my new sofa... which I'm not happy about... so once again the boys are gated in the dining room and kitchen when we aren't home. And, I don't think they mind at all... they run right into their beds when they see me move the gate. So, I guess it depends on the dog and the situation. If you want to try leaving him out, I would start by leaving him out when you run short errands and seeing how he does.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

yes ive left him for a couple of min to run to the store and stuff and hes been fine . i guess ive always left him in the kitchen just in case.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

We keep Ollie in his crate when we are gone b/c he climbs over the gate that would keep him in the kitchen and den. Just not quite there with letting him have the run of the house when we're not here.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Dora is a little explorer and eats anything she finds so she may always be in her pen when she's alone. I bet dolce is fine in the kitchen but if you want to you csn start leaving him alone for longer periods and see how he does


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Ours now have run of *most* of the house. We close doors for rooms we don't want them to go in. There were just a couple of accidents at first and we would restrict them again to the familyroom/kitchen (all tiled) and then when try letting them have run again in a few days. Haven't had an accident in a long time now *although I hope to heck I'm not jinxing myself by saying this* I personally think it's a nice for them to be able to run around and play while we're gone. Just make sure everything is puppy proofed. (Daisy and Gracie turned 1 in October so are about the same age as your Dolce)


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Nelson is pretty much house broken too, but we do leave his wee-wee pad down and sometimes if we are busy or not paying attention he will go on that. And HAS had an accident once or twice where he went where he shouldn't when his pad was in the washer. So he is good about going out, he would rather go out...but also goes on the pad if all else fails haha, as long as its there!
And when we got out he is still locked in the kitchen. Our other, Andy had free run of the house (well downtairs, upstairs was for the cat) after he was 1. However, Nelson tends to be a rug chewer and also a cat chaser...still.

So he is still locked up at over 1. And I dunno if he can ever be trusted alone with the cat. My other cat with Andy, they got along. But Nelson is a bully to Spencer, and Spencer is very non-confrontational and doens't defend himself or run away really, and they need broken up from time to time...so he can never be trusted alone here with him. So he is for now and maybe always baby gated in the kitchen when we go out. 

So I guess it really depends on each individual dog, and the circumstances.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie has had the house almost forever. She did pull my alarm clock off the stand once, I wasn't home. Most likely scared her to death, she's never tried anything like that again. She does have a pee pad, just in case. She uses her steps and sleeps on the couch.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

With my first Maltese, I tried giving her the run of the house and it seemed to overwhelm her - she was much happier when I got home if she'd been in the kitchen while I was gone instead of out running around. So, I went back to leaving her in the kitchen.

I think Sweetness would be fine, but there is no way that my little curious girl Tessa would do well being left out. She is into everything and anything and each day is an adventure, so they stay in the kitchen as well. I'm also concerned because I have a two story home and wouldn't want them playing on the stairs, so I keep them where I know they are safe.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I would see how he does Liza. Try it for a few hours and if he does good then leave him out the whole time you are not home. I have always gated B&E in the kitchen. Just recently I gave them the kitchen and the family room. The only reason I don't give them free range of the entire house is god forbid there was a fire I would want them to be easily located in the house. I always worry that they would run and hide somewhere. 

But give it a shot Liza. Just don't leave anything laying around that he could choke on. If he doesn't do well then back to the kitchen he goes


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

funny i had mentioned this yesterday but when i got home yesterday my girls had not gated him in the kitchen andhe had the run of kitchen , living room , not the rooms cause the doors were closed and i inspected everything n he seemed to do fine but i think i rather have him in the kitchen were i know he is safe.. also he didnt have an accident which was nice..


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

tammy we were typing at the same time lol .. i feel the same way like u , i just think i would feel better if i knew were he was , ( not that my apt is that big but still lol )


mom2bijou said:


> I would see how he does Liza. Try it for a few hours and if he does good then leave him out the whole time you are not home. I have always gated B&E in the kitchen. Just recently I gave them the kitchen and the family room. The only reason I don't give them free range of the entire house is god forbid there was a fire I would want them to be easily located in the house. I always worry that they would run and hide somewhere.
> 
> But give it a shot Liza. Just don't leave anything laying around that he could choke on. If he doesn't do well then back to the kitchen he goes


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


> tammy we were typing at the same time lol .. i feel the same way like u , i just think i would feel better if i knew were he was , ( not that my apt is that big but still lol )


 Both of us are hard at work I see LOL! TGIF!

Apartment or house, doens't matter. Our babies are so small they could pretty much hide anywhere. But yes good idea to close all the bedroom doors. At least that limits where Dolce can hide. I"m glad he can be trusted though! That's a good feeling just to know he can be left to be the king of the house! :aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

tammy my boss gave me some papers to file and look at what im doing .. lmao. anyway im off to file but yes , u should have seen be on all fours checking to see if he did or chewed anything but he everything was normal n he seemed ok , but i think for my sanity i rather keep him in the kitchen lol .


mom2bijou said:


> Both of us are hard at work I see LOL! TGIF!
> 
> Apartment or house, doens't matter. Our babies are so small they could pretty much hide anywhere. But yes good idea to close all the bedroom doors. At least that limits where Dolce can hide. I"m glad he can be trusted though! That's a good feeling just to know he can be left to be the king of the house! :aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

SugarBob62 said:


> Nelson is pretty much house broken too, but we do leave his wee-wee pad down and sometimes if we are busy or not paying attention he will go on that. And HAS had an accident once or twice where he went where he shouldn't when his pad was in the washer. So he is good about going out, he would rather go out...but also goes on the pad if all else fails haha, as long as its there!
> And when we got out he is still locked in the kitchen. Our other, Andy had free run of the house (well downtairs, upstairs was for the cat) after he was 1. However, Nelson tends to be a rug chewer and also a cat chaser...still.
> 
> So he is still locked up at over 1. And I dunno if he can ever be trusted alone with the cat. My other cat with Andy, they got along. But Nelson is a bully to Spencer, and Spencer is very non-confrontational and doens't defend himself or run away really, and they need broken up from time to time...so he can never be trusted alone here with him. So he is for now and maybe always baby gated in the kitchen when we go out.
> ...


Amanda, we have the same situation over here...the upstairs is for the cat only! We had Isaiah for twelve years before I adopted Bailey. Isaiah's never been around dogs and is kind of timid so I knew he may be stressed by a puppy. I have NEVER let them interact...I am always holding Bailey when he is upstairs and Isaiah is around. I wanted to minimize the stress on Isaiah as much as possible when we got Bailey....so he has the run of the house while Bailey is always supervised where ever he is.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> tammy my boss gave me some papers to file and look at what im doing .. lmao. anyway im off to file but yes , u should have seen be on all fours checking to see if he did or chewed anything but he everything was normal n he seemed ok , but i think for my sanity i rather keep him in the kitchen lol .


Haha, that's how I feel.  I would be worried all day, "what's Dora trying to get to now? What did she chew up that I haven't noticed yet? Did she find a secret spot to pee that I haven't found?" She is too mischevious to leave alone!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I've always kept Jodi in the kitchen, but now he also loves to go into my bedroom on his bed there for the day...I keep 2 bedrooms closed but lately he's had the kitchen, living room and bedroom, bath. I've let him have more area and for a longer periods of time and sometimes all day when I'm at work. But he's not 100% reliable yet so I'm not sure I'm doing the right thing with letting him have the bedroom but he hasn't had an accident yet.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I also wanted yo add that I only give Aolani access to my bedroom, another bedroom and the hallway when I am not home. I gate off the bathroom because I know he will have a feild day with the toilet paper, but I don't close the door so that he can get more light in the hallway. I also don't give him access to the office becuase the computer is there and he loves to play with the wires. Until we get something to hide the wires I won't give him access to that room. He can see the living room and part of the dining room but he's too scared to go down the stairs.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Boomer and Helo have access to their bedroom, hallway and living room and dining room when we are not home. I close off the rest of the bedrooms, bathrooms and kitchen. When we are home, they have access to our bedroom and the rest of the rooms listed above. They love to get into everything and chew anything. The only time they have access to the kitchen is when we go out into the back yard of if it is bath time. I guess I am weird, I do not want any pets in my kitchen.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Chloe has had the run of the house since she was 4 1/2 months old... never had a problem and Summer has had the run of the house since I got her last February. I too live in an apartment so it is not as though they have a whole big house to run around in.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

donna i just noticed u live in brooklyn , when it gets warmer i soo want all the nyc girls n fluffs to get together !!!


donnad said:


> Chloe has had the run of the house since she was 4 1/2 months old... never had a problem and Summer has had the run of the house since I got her last February. I too live in an apartment so it is not as though they have a whole big house to run around in.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


> donna i just noticed u live in brooklyn , when it gets warmer i soo want all the nyc girls n fluffs to get together !!!


I would actually love that! I would like to get to meet some of the SMers!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

me too , i met edith , aolani's mom but i hvnt met aolani as of yet , i would love to have a fluff n mom meet up in the spring.


donnad said:


> I would actually love that! I would like to get to meet some of the SMers!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki has had the run of the house since she was potty trained. No issues whatsoever.


----------

